# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Home devices, blocking smart speakers from listening, Paranoid Inc., Edmonton, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Paranoid Inc.

paranoid.com/products

Home Button

Home Wave

Home Max

----------


## Airicist

Article "This weird new gadget stops Amazon's Alexa spying on you"
With everyone working from home, there's a worry that Alexa and its ilk will overhear confidential conversations. The people behind Paranoid -- really -- say they have the answer.

by Chris Matyszczyk
April 2, 2020

----------

